# 600' Water Line



## Knighton (Feb 5, 2009)

A friend of mine has an old farm and is planning on building a house. The Parish (county) he lives in has municipal water throughout, so he can tie into that water line. The house he's building is 600' off the road. His question was what size line does he need to run from the main to his house? He's also got a shop that needs water run to it for a sink and a couple of spigots. The shop will be adjacent to the house. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

Any idea what kind of pressure at the main? What's the property like? Uphill, flat, downhill?

We recently did a house where the town water main didn't have enough pressure once the water reached the house. Had to install a booster pump. :blink:


----------



## Double-A (Jul 3, 2006)

Several things are going to have to be taken into consideration before a question like that can be answered properly.

What size meter will the water purveyor set? 
Are there any back flow device requirements at the meter? 
What is the delivery pressure from the meter? 
Is there any elevation change between the meter and the house?
is there any elevation change between the house and the shop?
Is the 600' run straight or will it have to follow a winding path or make any turns?

Have your friend contact a plumber in the area and also talk to the water purveyor as well.


----------



## Knighton (Feb 5, 2009)

Double A -

Thanks for the response. I figured it wouldn't be a simple answer, but if it were I thought I'd help him out. Looks like a plummer is the only real way to go on this one! Far too many variables.


----------



## Railman (Jan 19, 2008)

Knighton,

I ran one about that long once, but it was 23 years ago, & I forgot how to do the calcs.

Try this for starters:http://www.freecalc.com/fricdia.htm

Joe


----------

